# arrimer / arrimage / désarrimage



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola amigas/os.
Necesito vuestro punto de vista sobre el sentido de "arrimer" en la siguiente frase. He estado leyendo e investigando en diccionarios, y he visto que, además de "estibar", presenta otros sentidos más o menos figurados.
El contexto no sé si ayudará demasiado, pues la frase está en el centro de un párrafo muy complejo que habla de la relación entre filosofía y obra, y cómo, de Hegel a Nietzsche, cae la concepción de una onmi-potencia del pensamiento y se plantea la imposibilidad de un saber absoluto.

Dice así: "Toutefois, si nous nous risquons à entrevoir ce cheminement, encore devons-nous convenir que la philosophie, jusque dans les enterprises qui la poursuivent sous le couvert de son renverserment méconnaît la question qui *l'arrime* au fait de l'oeuvre".

Se me ocurre: "que la fija...", "que la vincula fija/estrechamente...", "que la emplaza..." (le pongo unas fichas a esta última opción).
Pero me gustaría oír/leer vuestras siempre excelentes sugerencias.
Merci!


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Yo utilizaría el verbo 'anclar'. Aunque no tan abierto en su significado como 'arrimer', me parece más adecuado que fijar o vincular, pero es muy subjetivo.

Otra opción podría ser con el verbo 'colocar + en/dentro', no sé ....

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

Según el CNRTL los sinónimos mas usados de "arrimer" en francés serían : ficher, attacher, assurer, immobiliser, assujettir, river, arrêter, maintenir. Y así hasta una treintena usados en menor cuantía. También observé que el diccionario de la RAE "arrimar" no tiene el sentido tan...estricto de agarre, fijación como en francés, a mi juicio,por supuesto.(No sé si te sirve para algo este comentario)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Se puede usar "trincar"?


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Trincar ... yo no lo utilizaría en este caso, implica demasiado el uso de una cuerda (uso de un elemento externo) para asegurar las partes (además de tener otro significado más coloquial que no serviría y se prestaría a confusión).

Arrimer, me parece, tiene el sentido de acoplar, encajar de tal manera que lo encajado queda inamovible (casi como 'imbriquer'). Lo m alo es que en español solemos utilizar 'acoplar' de forma pronominal (dos estructuras que se acoplan) y, fuera de documentos técnicos, me parece que no queda bien utilizarlo de forma no pronominal (algo que acopla otras dos cosas, no me suena nada bien).

'Encajar' podría ser otra opción si no fuera por que le falta la connotación de permanencia que tiene 'arrimer'. Aunque se puede añadir (la encaja de forma permanente, la encaja sólidamente), creo que sería abusar un poco en la traducción.

Vuelvo a anclar/anclaje por que tiene la connotación a la vez de permanencia y de acoplamiento que transmite 'arrimer'. 

Todo esto, por supuesto, sigue siendo una opinión del todo discutible, como dice un forero senior en su firma 

Saludos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que "acoplar" va muy bien. Además, no sólo no se agota en su uso pronominal, sino que las dos primeras acepciones que consigna el DRAE son de carácter transitivo y en el sentido que tú señalas:

*acoplar**.*
(De lat. _copulāre_, juntar).

*1. *tr. En carpintería y otros oficios, unir entre sí dos piezas o cuerpos de modo que ajusten exactamente.
*2. *tr. Ajustar una pieza al sitio donde deba colocarse.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Creo que "acoplar" va muy bien...


 
Pues si. Tal vez lo  mío sea una falsa impresión y realmente su uso (no pronominal) no esté tan restringido a los documentos técnicos como pienso. 

Saludos


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Renuevo la pregunta de este hilo. ¿Podría utilizarse "amarrar" o simplemente "fijar"? Merci!


----------



## Lexinauta

Según el contexto en el que estés trabajando ahora, otra posibilidad sería usar *'enlazar'*.


> *enlazar.*
> (Del lat. _inlaqueāre_).
> *2.* tr. Dar enlace a algo con otra cosa, como partes de un edificio, de una máquina, pensamientos, afectos, proposiciones, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


_DRAE_


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## totor

*Arrimer* es una palabra que a mí también me desvela, León, y me llama la atención que ningún nativo se haya hecho cargo de la falta de un sentido figurado en el CNRTL, porque de otro modo no se explicaría que la utilicen filósofos, sociólogos, psicoanalistas y otros.

Voy a poner un par de ejemplos.

"On peut […] se demander ce qu'il advient des sujets qui ne peuvent pas constituer de fantasme. Il arrive […] que certaines problématiques psychotiques de l'enfance aillent de pair avec une incapacité à produire un scénario qui traite les excès du vivant. Faute de pouvoir *s'arrimer* à l'autre […], l'enfant psychotique est emporté, désorganisé, morcelé, par les excès d'une jouissance capricieuse".*

Al margen de la complejidad del tema, que no está aquí en discusión, en este caso lo primero que se me ocurre es lo que yo en una época llamaba la traducción paranoico-crítica, vale decir, una traducción que va más allá de lo literal, que apela exclusivamente a la música de la palabra. O sea: "por no poder arrimarse al otro".

El segundo es su contrario, es decir, *désarrimage*:

"Lorsqu'un individu est précipité dans un état psychotique, il peut être plongé, parfois d'un coup, dans la confusion et vivre, de façon aiguë, un phénomène de *désarrimage* par rapport à la langue".*

En este caso, me da la impresión de que esta palabra está usada en un sentido metafórico pero dentro de su significación real. Yo la traduciría como "falta de ajuste".

* _Les énigmes du plaisir,_ Ansermet y Magistretti


----------



## jprr

Difficile de trouver *un* mot qui rende l'idée et l'image.
*Arrimer est, au départ, un terme de marine* - et je ne trouve pas les définitions des dictionnaires totalement satisfaisantes par rapport à la façon dont j'ai entendu utiliser ce mot.
Il s'agit de fixer (essentiellement avec des cordes) solidement les choses entre elles, et qu'il n'y ait aucun jeu : entre la cargaison et le bâteau, entre deux bâteaux accouplés.... entre une chaloupe et le pont etc...
Deux choses arrimées l'une à l'autre se déplacent conjointement, d'un même mouvement ( Exemple la navette spaciale arrimée à la station spaciale ) et sans se heurter.

Le désarimage c'est le relâchement puis la rupture de cette liaison... ¿un desprendimiento? ¿desacoplamiento?

Tout ça ne me satisfait qu'à moitié.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "Toutefois, si nous nous risquons à entrevoir ce cheminement, encore devons-nous convenir que la philosophie, jusque dans les enterprises qui la poursuivent sous le couvert de son renverserment méconnaît la question qui *l'arrime* au fait de l'oeuvre".


 
Hola, reconozco que no me acaba de quedar claro el significado del texto. Falta más contexto para saber exactamente qué se quiere decir con _cheminement_, _renversement_, _question, fait de l'oeuvre_.

Aún así voy a aventurarme. Para mí, subyace una vinculacion, de eso no cabe duda, pero más bien tenue, imprecisa, de algo que está ahí, próximo, pero que no acaba de estar claro, sino más bien que ronda (...la cuestión que *ronda* al...) o que concurre (...la cuestión que *concurre* con...). Incluso asir, que para mí tiene una connotación más suave que amarrar, podría encajar bien: ...la cuestión que la *ase* al...


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Difficile de trouver *un* mot qui rende l'idée et l'image.
> *Arrimer est, au départ, un terme de marine*



Hélas, voilà le problème !

Nous connaissons bien sa signification litéral, mais personne ne parle de son sens figuré, métaphorique, même pas le CNRTL ou le Robert.

Faudra-t-il se remettre à son intuition ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Hélas, voilà le problème !
> 
> Nous connaissons bien sa signification litéral, mais personne ne parle de son sens figuré, métaphorique, même pas le CNRTL ou le Robert.




¿Cómo que no?:



> *CNRTL*:
> .........
> 3. P. métaph. [En parlant de pers.] Solidement arrimé à. Solidement attaché à :
> Par chance, ceux qui l'observent sont dénués d'imagination et solidement arrimés à leur science.
> Colette, En pays connu, 1949, p. 189.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Cómo que no?:





> *3.* _P. métaph._ [En parlant de pers.]  _Solidement arrimé à._ Solidement attaché à :
> 5. Par chance, ceux qui l'observent sont dénués d'imagination et solidement *arrimés *_à_ leur science.
> Colette, _En pays connu,_ 1949, p. 189.


Tiens !

Aurais-je les yeux derrière la tête ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Tiens !
> 
> Aurais-je les yeux derrière la tête ?



Il y a des jours où nous n'avons pas les yeux en face des trous...


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Il y a des jours où nous n'avons pas les yeux en face des trous...



Pero la verdad es que yo soy un atropellado.

Lo he dicho y repetido infinidad de veces.

Fíjate esto, tocayo, dicho por el amigo Yul en otro hilo sobre el tema, y que TAMPOCO HABÍA VISTO  .



Yul said:


> "S'arrimer" veut dire "se joindre à", "s'unir à" ou "s'associer à ou avec".



Ahí, él da un ejemplo que luego es invalidado por Marcos (sin dar la fuente), pero el uso figurado, de cualquier manera, es consistente.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voilà la source citée par Marcos dans l'autre fil. Elle n'apporte guère plus d'informations mais elle est solidement arrimée au sens propre .


----------



## jprr

Dans la source citée par Nanon après Marcos ils disent :


> On l'emploie* à tort* actuellement, à propos notamment des expériences spatiales pour attacher, accrocher.


Mais c'est bien dans ce sens que je l'ai entendu employer le plus souvent par les marins, 
Du reste ... sur le même site ils insistent:


> De nombreux navires ont été perdus corps et biens en raison d'un mauvais arrimage de la cargaison.


Ce qui est vrai.
Mais je ne connais pas un marin pour sortir du port avec une cargaison mal répartie. En revanche une cargaison qui se détache change de position et met le bateau en danger, l'histoire en est pleine.
L'emploi actuel est peut-être fautif aux yeux des historiens, mais c'est bien l'emploi actuel,* et si on ne s'appuie pas sur ce sens soi-disant fautif, on a aucune  chance de comprendre des phrases comme celles citées par totor.*
ou la remarque de Nanon


----------



## Nanon

Je n'avais pas envie d'émettre des jugements de valeur, mais je me vois obligée d'ajouter que la source en question correspond à un glossaire de termes de marine, peut-être établi par un puriste qui n'a pas envie de voir des termes de marine usurpés par des gens qui n'ont pas le pied marin.
Moi qui appartiens au commun des mortelles (et qui porte certainement malheur sur un bateau, comme toutes les femmes ), j'utilise aussi _arrimer _au sens d'_attacher, accrocher_... et même au sens figuré, dussé-je périr par cent brasses de fond à cause de cet emploi qu'en aucun cas je ne me permettrais de qualifier de _fautif_.
Je m'étonne d'ailleurs que les lexicographes aient mis tellement de temps à se mettre les yeux en face des trous...


----------



## totor

Sûrement, la source se refère aux expériences spatiales, qui à tort utilisent le même terme, et non à celles maritimes  .

Tout de mème, à tort ou à raison, le sens figuré, selon le CNRTL et les propres mots de Nanon,



Nanon said:


> est solidement arrimée au sens propre .


----------

